# Travel Tripod help wanted



## tomscott (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with small travel tripods? I took the SLR gorilla pod with me on my last trip and it was great but the balls kept poping out the sockets when tightening down, seems low quality for its cost. It was frustrating to get a good perspective when there is nothing to put it on but ground level.

The specification I want is to take either my 5DMKIII with 24-105 or 16-35mm so around 2kg. Ideally under 1.5kg, max of £150 (which means no CF) and as small as possible folded. 

I have had a little look around and have been quite taken with the Mefoto products, the Backpacker or the roadtrip version. 

Backpacker
http://www.mefoto.com/uk/products/backpacker.aspx

Roadtrip
http://www.mefoto.com/uk/products/roadtrip.aspx

The main difference is that the roadtrip is bigger it gets to 5FT, It can get lower to the ground, has an inversion option, both have a monopod built in. The backpacker is a great size but and has a load weight of 4kgs… the size of the Roadtrip makes it more suitable.

One issue I have seen is with the ball head, it looks great quality and spec, it has 360deg panning with a degree scale, tension nob etc but the locking mechanism on it isn't perfect. Basically a Arca-Swiss Style (PU50) but you place the camera on, screw it in, once you have screwed it so far it locks the camera like a normal locking plate but there isn't a release mechanism so if you un-tighten camera without a strap attached to you it could very easily fall off the tripod when releasing as it takes both hands. I also don't really like to use straps so this could be an issue for me.

Better explanation here at 18:52
https://youtu.be/aGALkcWPIhg

I was wondering if anyone could 

A. give me any other experience with any travel tripods 

B. if anyone has a Mefoto tripod in either spec would love to hear your opinions especially on the ball head whether it is actually an issue? 

C if I go for the mefoto I will change the ball head for another, but this is a bit of a minefield for me. tripods are definitely not my strong suit so if anyone has any info on ball heads that would be great.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 30, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience with small travel tripods?
> 
> ...



Hi Tom! 

When I was looking for something similar I ended up buing a Velbon Ultra LUXi tripod with a threeway head
Mine is no longer available but it was similar to the Velbon Ultra 455 or 555. 
http://www.velbon.biz/product/ultra.html

I'm still fine with it fot the price and if it's not too windy and has a steady ground I sometimes use it with a 100-400L. 
But that's at the absolute limit and quite shaky.


----------



## Cory (Oct 30, 2015)

Had the Backpacker as my do-it-all tripod and got some really good pics with it while on vacation this past summer. But it wasn't great for when at home and wanting to really nail it so I sold it and got a non-travel-friendly tripod. 
With that, I'm about to get a MeFoto Day Trip (the tiny one) for travel. Won't be perfect all the time, but the ultimate in travel-friendly. Figured 2 tripods do-it-all where just one didn't.
And MeFoto is a great company.


----------



## kaihp (Oct 30, 2015)

I purchased a Benro Travel Angel* tripod for travelling and I've been very satisfied with it. It should be close to the Roadtrip.
I *think* it's the C2690TB1 that I have.

*) You need to click on the Travel Angel series link to see the tripods.


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 30, 2015)

I strongly recommend the Sirui line of tripods. The N-2004 has a built in monopod, is extremely strong and can get low to the ground. Plus it all packs up into a really small and light package for travelling.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 30, 2015)

I have the Gitzo GT1542T with a Markins Q3T ballhead. It has been everything I wanted for both hiking and airline travel. 

Gitzo recently released a new set of travel legs, even lighter. If I wasn't already happy, I would be looking at those. I also have seen the Really Right Stuff tripods in action and am impressed. For travel, they have the TQC-14.


----------



## Vivid Color (Oct 30, 2015)

I have the MeFOTO Roadtrip in carbon fiber and have taken out on a couple of lengthy trips. So far I have been very impressed with it. My original tripod dates to the 1970s, and had no Arca Swiss plate, so I don't perceive an issue with the plate on the roadtrip tripod – – I just assume you have to be very careful and use two hands when removing the camera. That said, I agree that a long camera neck strap can get in the way when the camera is on a tripod. Recently, I received a Peak Design hand strap as a gift, and will likely put that on the camera when I'm going to use it on a tripod in the future. By the way, I highly recommend the carbon fiber version of the roadtrip tripod.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2015)

docsmith said:


> I also have seen the Really Right Stuff tripods in action and am impressed. For travel, they have the TQC-14.



While I agree (and I may know where you've seen at least some RRS tripods in action), the OP mentions a £150 max. I think that _might_ be sufficient to cover an RRS lever clamp, which certainly fits the weight and size requirements, but without legs it is probably not the best solution.


----------



## CurtL5 (Oct 30, 2015)

I use the MeFoto Globetrotter pretty extensively on my 5DMiii. The ball head is basic but I cannot complain - it is secure and smooth. I stand 6'4 and seldom have an issue with it being too short...

I picked it up on a going out of business sale at a local retailer for quite a screaming deal but it normally retails around $369US.

I'd buy one again...


----------



## gregorywood (Oct 30, 2015)

I picked up the MeFoto Globetrotter about a year and a half or so ago and love it. It's stable enough to support my 7D with the 70-200mm f/2.8 attached and it's perfect for a travel tripod. I've had no issues with it and it buy it again without reservation.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Oct 30, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience with small travel tripods? I took the SLR gorilla pod with me on my last trip and it was great but the balls kept poping out the sockets when tightening down, seems low quality for its cost. It was frustrating to get a good perspective when there is nothing to put it on but ground level.
> 
> ...



Do you mind second-hand?
The reason I ask is that a few months ago I picked up a very nice nik Gitzo G1550T (traveller) for £140. It's light (carbon) stiff (Gitzo Carbon) and does a very good job with my 1DX and 16-35 or 24-70. Mine came from Fleabay, you might have to be patient (I wasn't!) to get the right price but it is well worth a look.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks so much for the replies everyone. Very helpful, lots to look through.

I did think about buying second hand, although the mefotos are going for about £120 on eBay atm.

Will have a look through the tripods recommended and make a decision


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 31, 2015)

A few months ago I got one of these http://www.adorama.com/GTMT9240.html I am currently traveling with it and it is great. 

Yes it is short, but it is so light and small it is easy to pack and carry. I use an old ball head I had and a small RRS clamp.


----------



## turbo1168 (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm thinking that if he (video) were to have the tripod standing by itself instead of holding it, the camera would be in one hand and be tightening the knob with the other. He was holding the tripod and camera together, maybe just to make his point. Looked sturdy enough after setup and appears MePhoto put quite a bit of effort into the design.


----------



## quod (Oct 31, 2015)

tomscott said:


> A. give me any other experience with any travel tripods


I have experience with the 1-series and 2-series Gitzo travel tripods. Both are about 17" long (~43cm) without a ball head attached. The 1-series is super light. The 2-series is light, but a lot more robust than the 1-series. Both are high quality, steady, and are fine for your specified gear, although the 1-series will wiggle in strong wind. I recommend both. I have shot my 500mm lenses on the 2-series and it works fine for that use. If I had the choice, I would pick the 2-series because it is more versatile. However, if weight and size were the prime consideration, the 1-series cannot be beat. By the way, both will fit inside my standard-size backpack.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 31, 2015)

Have a look at this Sirui. I have this as well as a Gitzo Traveler, and this is the one I bring when traveling very light. It is CF and has SS hardware, is very well built and folds up very small. It is at your budget limit and does not include a head, but you will have a versatile little pod that will last.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SIRUI-T-1205X-5-Section-Carbon-Fiber-Pro-Tripod-130cm-Max-only-40cm-carry-/271966752151?hash=item3f527b4d97:g:lOAAAOSw9N1V22pU


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 25, 2022)

tomscott said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience with small travel tripods? I took the SLR gorilla pod with me on my last trip and it was great but the balls kept poping out the sockets when tightening down, seems low quality for its cost. It was frustrating to get a good perspective when there is nothing to put it on but ground level.
> 
> ...


----------



## HeavyPiper (Nov 25, 2022)

I've got a Benro Tortoise Columnless tripod, but I had to replace the ball head with a Really Right Stuff head


----------

